# Little Rock Smoke On the Water



## Diva Q (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone here going >>

http://www.smokeonthewaterbbq.com/LittleRock/index.php


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 23, 2009)

That is a huge double wide.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## 1MoreFord (Feb 23, 2009)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> That is a huge double wide.



Always reminded me of this one.  

http://www.lilligren.com/Redneck/redneck_high_rise.htm


----------



## 1MoreFord (Feb 23, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Anyone here going >>



I'll be there as a spectator.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 23, 2009)

We are working on getting time to make the trip.  Sponsors are in for it, but scheduling is posing a slight problem.  Keep things crossed that we can make it!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I am going to hang with Dallas.  

I am giving Dallas all the pecan wood that I was going to give to Diva had she been able to get the plane to stop by.  

Dallas needs some Arkansas pecan mojo to win this thing.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 23, 2009)

Dallas and I have camped next to each other along With Wittdog, oompappy, Rag, Uncle Bubba, Diva, if the rest of the knuckle heads show up, your in for a GREAT TIME! Have fun and send pics.

Pigs


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 24, 2009)

1MoreFord said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 24, 2009)

Make sure you visit the porn wing at the library...HAS to be good since it's Clinton's.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm going to try and tip the band and see if they'll play Devil With A Blue Dress On.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 24, 2009)

1MoreFord said:
			
		

> Diva Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joe, looking forward to seeing you and the family again.  Hope you decide to hang out with us again.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 24, 2009)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I am going to hang with Dallas.
> 
> I am giving Dallas all the pecan wood that I was going to give to Diva had she been able to get the plane to stop by.
> 
> Dallas needs some Arkansas pecan mojo to win this thing.



Now Cliff you know that Pecan wood is already spoken for.    We'll be coming in on Thursday evening.  They won't allow teams to start setting up until 10 am Friday morning.  We'll be there at 9:45 waiting for the gates to open.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 24, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Anyone here going >>
> 
> http://www.smokeonthewaterbbq.com/LittleRock/index.php



We'll you be there Danielle?  Look forward to seeing you and Vlad!


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Make sure you visit the porn wing at the library...HAS to be good since it's Clinton's.



I was kinda surprised that there was not a sausage category in the proteins for this one, considering . . .


----------



## 1MoreFord (Feb 24, 2009)

Dallas, There's no way I'd be there without spending some time with y'all.  Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 24, 2009)

Glad to hear it Joe, see you and the family in a couple of weeks!

Just got an email from the orgainizer.  The contest is sold out.  Over 100 teams!  The best of the best will be there.  Bring your autograph book and your camera!


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 24, 2009)

last I heard it was 125 teams. 

Thats a huge number. 

Wow.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 25, 2009)

Danielle, did you guys get in for this?  Too far for me with a messed up front end on my truck and St. Patrick's Day time is always good for winter's last hurrah.  I won't be taking the pit out of the driveway until I get my truck fixed.  Towing 7000lbs was quite an adventure last time out.  Trailer is pushing the truck all over and changing lanes at 70mph was proceeded with a Hail Mary or two.


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 25, 2009)

Yup we were the second last team in. Thats what we were told. 

They have cut it off now at 126 teams. Had to for space. 

I am just working on the equipment and stuff now with lots of help wth BBQ friends all over the US LOL. 

Seriously BBQ people are the BEST!!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 25, 2009)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it Joe, see you and the family in a couple of weeks!
> 
> Just got an email from the orgainizer.  The contest is sold out.  Over 100 teams!  The best of the best will be there.  *Bring your autograph book and your camera*!



You gonna get a picture with Bill?  That would be like the episode of All in the Family where Sammy Davis kisses Archie.


----------



## Impailer (Feb 25, 2009)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> We'll you be there Danielle?  Look forward to seeing you and Vlad!



We'll be there.  Flight is booked.  We arrive 3:05pm Thursday afternoon. 

Looking forward to seeing you as well. 

Working on car rental and hotel next.

Any recommendations on a half decent and inexpensive hotel near the comp site?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 25, 2009)

I hear the Arkansas Gov Mansion is a whorehouse...wait that was when Bill was there.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Might be back to 125 teams.  Cannot go.      Stupid new job.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 26, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":hymaqqj1]Glad to hear it Joe, see you and the family in a couple of weeks!
> 
> Just got an email from the orgainizer.  The contest is sold out.  Over 100 teams!  The best of the best will be there.  *Bring your autograph book and your camera*!



You gonna get a picture with Bill?  That would be like the episode of All in the Family where Sammy Davis kisses Archie. [/quote:hymaqqj1]

LOL!  You are so right!  However I actually like Bill, especially as an ex-President.  I'd love to get my picture taken with him.  I figure anyone married to Hillary deserves a few free passes.  Did I ever tell you that story on how I actually registered as a Democrat just to vote against Hillary in the Ohio primary.  Yes, I hate to admit it but I voted for Obama! In March, in Ohio, not in November when it counted.  Somehow though I think you already know that story!  LOL!

We got an email from the organizer stating that due to security precautions due to an expected high profile guest that they expect to be there, that they are putting certain loading restrictions in place, whatever that means.  With 126 teams showing up mostly at the same time it could be a real cluster to get in there.  Imagine 126 teams trying to get into the parking lot of a large double wide.  Help!


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 26, 2009)

Got that email. 

I guess we will get clarification on Fridy on what it really means for us. 

We are coming in on Thursday night so it will be easier on us.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Feb 26, 2009)

Impailer said:
			
		

> Working on car rental and hotel next.
> 
> Any recommendations on a half decent and inexpensive hotel near the comp site?



The two closet are:

1st - Comfort Inn 501-687-7700
then
2nd - Holiday Inn 501-375-2100

Both are on I-30 and ~1/2 or so mile from the contest.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 26, 2009)

Impailer said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're staying at the Hampton Inn.  Just a couple of miles away.


----------

